
Azure Kubernetes Service (AKS) Is Now GA - gabrtv
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/azure-kubernetes-service-aks-ga-new-regions-new-features-new-productivity/
======
gabrtv
Gabe from the Azure team here, happy to answer questions about the AKS GA. :)

~~~
el_duderino
Hey Gabe, I just want to say thanks for adding the ability to configure AKS
with AAD for user authentication. I'm excited to try it out.

